# CV axle keeps popping out of transmission...



## VR913 (Jul 2, 2008)

I have a 1995 Nissan Altima 5-speed, and the CV axle keeps popping out. The first time it happened, I thought the clutch had gone out because the symptoms were basically the same. I took it to the shop and they told me the CV axle popped out and they put it back in. A few days later the same thing happened.

Before any of this had happened the car was hesitating at low RPMs. Don't know if this is related in anyway.

Anyway, if there is anyone that can give me a clue as to what's going on I'd really appreciate it. Thanks!!!

:newbie:


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

passenger or driver side?


----------



## VR913 (Jul 2, 2008)

Driver side. Sorry, forgot that.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you must be missing the little clip on the end that goes into the trans. its there to hold it in place.


----------

